# Figured it out: "New Lightroom" is just a toy. Lightroom==Classic.  Only!



## braver (Oct 21, 2017)

I can't believe I was all worked up about the new "Lightroom" CC.  It really is a glorified Web app wrapped in a local app.  It starts sucking in web collections, and it also can tag things.  It has no plugins, nothing of all the knowledge we poured into the product over the years.  It is not at all a replacement for Classic.

Basically, if you have terabytes of RAW photos, if you uploaded hundreds of thousands of photos to Lr Mobile, the "new" "Lightroom" is only a menace, a deficient, rough cut of an idea that can take away a trusted, polished process you know.  There's absolutely no way any serious photographer will switch to it.

I'm assuming nothing to see here, kids.  It's a replacement for Mac's Photo app.  Naming it "Lightroom" is a misnomer.  "Migrating" to it is harakiri.  Don't do it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 21, 2017)

LOL It should grow into its name. But yes, it's not the right tool for hundreds of thousands of photos, or at least not for a few years.


----------



## JimHess43 (Oct 21, 2017)

It's actually kind of a fun toy to play with right now. I think I'm going to install it on my wife's laptop after we do a little upgrading on it tomorrow. The upgrading has nothing to do with Lightroom. Going to install a SSD and double the RAM. Then I'll install the new Lightroom CC on it just for the fun of it. But it isn't a program to take seriously right now.


----------



## DocDJ (Dec 21, 2017)

Have any of you changed your opinions? What about lag time up/downloading from the cloud? Do you REALLY trust the cloud for your precious memories/business? Call me paranoid, but I remember the story of a pro photog who "trusted" his cloud storage and when his subscription ran out while he was on a 6 month safari (no email), they went out of business. All his files lost. Hard drives are dirt cheap. Why not use OneDrive/Dropbox to sync?

(Sorry about the date reference in my last post - I WAS looking at the posters' join dates)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 21, 2017)

DocDJ said:


> So now it's 2-5 years later (depending on post).


What do you mean it's 2-5 years later? This is about Lightroom CC, which was introduced about 2 *months* ago. Perhaps you confused the date of the post with the date that the poster joined these forums?


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 23, 2017)

Any negatives ?

I quite like it. I don’t have any original files in the cloud. I only have smart previews synced from Classic.

It enables me to access all my photos (well the ones I’ve so far synced ...42,000 +) remotely but mainly on my phone.

I am also using LRCC as a means of transfering my phone photos to my desk top hard drive to then import into Classic.

If you do choose to upload original files to the cloud then you would have to keep backup copies of the originals and edits.


----------



## Internaut (Dec 27, 2017)

I like it. I like the concept.  But the implementation is limited at the moment.  It works well for me as part of a mixed workflow.  For example, I spent last week in the sun, in Lanzarote, and it was great to be able to transfer photos to the phone while on my long walks, back them up to CC, and have them available on the iPad and laptop by the time I got back to the hotel.  I published quite  a few photos directly from here.  Back home, I deal with the culling from my armchair, download the keepers and bring them into either Lightroom (for my Olympus and Ricoh cameras) or C1 (for the Sony).  My wishlist: 

- Camera calibration (deal breaker for my Olympus cameras, where the default isn’t quite there)
- Full implementation of Upright in the mobile app
- Proper Black and White mixer
- Better Photoshop for iOS and Android (include little things like USM and Stroke) with full integration with Lightroom CC
- Include tags when sharing from the mobile apps
- Option to share full res photos from Android.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 6, 2018)

I like my implementation best. I didn't install it.


----------



## David Gibson (Jan 6, 2018)

Having just been traveling for 2 weeks without my laptop (due to weight restrictions on a train believe it or not) then it has been great. I just worked in jpegs I imported on the hoof or in the evening via various methods, but it allowed me to do a lot of the work on the move. Culling of photos, rating, sharing on facebook worked a treat. Even the new "auto feature" was quite entertaining. Certainly better than the last one. Now I am back and going through the process of synching it back to classic and getting the raw files in for the "good" photos.


----------



## Ian.B (Jan 8, 2018)

much easier being an fashioned bloke with Lr5 lol; even if I have stormly suggested in the past that we all need to keep up with the latest editing toys. I seem to have enough Lr dramas now without buying more. And I'm not sure I want this cloud storage stuff as we seem to have too many cloudless days here for it to work all the time. Not to mention the clouds that do appear here always seem to drift away. 
Apart from deleting photos; Lr is still the better photo filing program atm  so I will just have to keep poking along with  the older version for a while yet with no intentions of getting modern any time soon. 

BTW: we just beat the poms; _again! _(cricket for those living elsewhere in the universe


----------



## Zenon (Jan 10, 2018)

Ian.B said:


> much easier being an fashioned bloke with Lr5 lol; even if I have stormly suggested in the past that we all need to keep up with the latest editing toys. I seem to have enough Lr dramas now without buying more. And I'm not sure I want this cloud storage stuff as we seem to have too many cloudless days here for it to work all the time. Not to mention the clouds that do appear here always seem to drift away.
> Apart from deleting photos; Lr is still the better photo filing program atm  so I will just have to keep poking along with  the older version for a while yet with no intentions of getting modern any time soon.
> 
> BTW: we just beat the poms; _again! _(cricket for those living elsewhere in the universe



The best part about LR Classic CC is you don't have to be in the cloud if you don't want to. You have the option of syncing to the cloud if you wish to do so. I have been using Classic since October and I have not been anywhere near the cloud. All local storage. Forcing or mandatory cloud usage has been the #1 internet myth since Adobe announced the end of perceptual licensing for LR.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jan 10, 2018)

Zenon said:


> Forcing or mandatory cloud usage has been the #1 internet myth since Adobe announced the end of perceptual licensing for LR.


Well, unless you happen to want to use the LR CC.

People weren't imagining it, the were just one product too early.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 10, 2018)

Yep. It was important to take a few minutes to investigate what both did. Some forums were a lot worse. Someone on another site made a good point and I'm not saying that is happening here. Some outrage was due to it was not going to be as easy to pirate the software


----------

